# N-P-K Balanced Fertilizers



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Are all balanced fertilizers the same? Example:
10-10-10
13-13-13
19-19-19
Would these in general be the same except for the higher content of N-P-K? Is one better than the other?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Assuming the label doesn't state that any are coated for slow release, then I'd say they are the same for getting down NPK. The other thing to look at is their ingredients. Do they use urea or AMS? SOP or MOP? Stuff like that. Different salt contents and different acidifying properties.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Assuming the label doesn't state that any are coated for slow release, then I'd say they are the same for getting down NPK. The other thing to look at is their ingredients. Do they use urea or AMS? SOP or MOP? Stuff like that. Different salt contents and different acidifying properties.


Thanks...I have so much to learn!!!


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Typically, these balanced fertilizers are referred to as "all mineral" fertilizers, meaning they don't have any coatings, chemicals or other mechanisms to slow the release. Think of "all mineral" as "all quick release". That doesn't make them bad products at all, just another tool in the toolbox.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

@Suburban Jungle Life Do you happen to know of any youtube videos or documents or anything that can help me understand how those things make a fertilizer different?


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

samjonester said:


> @Suburban Jungle Life Do you happen to know of any youtube videos or documents or anything that can help me understand how those things make a fertilizer different?


Have a look at this and feel free to ask questions.

http://ufdcimages.uflib.ufl.edu/IR/00/00/31/23/00001/SS31800.pdf


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

osuturfman said:


> Typically, these balanced fertilizers are referred to as "all mineral" fertilizers, meaning they don't have any coatings, chemicals or other mechanisms to slow the release. Think of "all mineral" as "all quick release". That doesn't make them bad products at all, just another tool in the toolbox.


With that being said if one were to use this type of product would it be better to apply every two weeks vs monthly during the growing season? I ask because my soil test review indicates a balanced fert would work well and I'm trying to determine the best way to apply. Thanks...


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Applyng at half rate every two weeks instead of monthly is a good idea since the nitrogen is no doubt quick release, and it's especially good if your cation exchange capcity is low. Water it in after applying or apply just before rain. You know how to determine how much to put down?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Virginiagal said:


> Applyng at half rate every two weeks instead of monthly is a good idea since the nitrogen is no doubt quick release, and it's especially good if your cation exchange capcity is low. Water it in after applying or apply just before rain. You know how to determine how much to put down?


Thanks for the reply... Im not sure if my CEC is considered low or high but the soil report says CECis 22.2?? As for applying half rate I was thinking .50lb/k vs 1lb/k of "N"...is this correct? In my case with front lawn at 8K and using 13-13-13 so instead of applying say 60lbs I would apply 30lbs??? Would I then adjust my spreader from a setting of 2 to 1? Im thinking just cut everything in half...


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

You are changing topics, you should post a link to your soil test thread now that you are eliciting advise for best practices and procedures. Spoon feeding N will help avoid the rollercoaster effect in turf growth and color, but at your pH it may also be of some advantage for P availability.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

@Ridgerunner Thanks for the feedback. Here is a link to my soil test for any best practices or advise...

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=5506


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You have a more than adequate CEC. Your soil should hold onto nutrients well, no need to spoon feed because of that.

You are calculating the fertilizer correctly. For a fertilizer 13% nitrogen, divide 13 into 100. It supplies about 7.7 lb of N for each thousand square feet, so for 8 K, you multiply 7.7x8=61.5 lb. Half is a little over 30. I weigh my fertilizer and aim for several passes at a low setting. But if you are confident in your spreader settings delivering correct amounts, reducing the setting by half could work.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Virginiagal said:


> You have a more than adequate CEC. Your soil should hold onto nutrients well, no need to spoon feed because of that.
> 
> You are calculating the fertilizer correctly. For a fertilizer 13% nitrogen, divide 13 into 100. It supplies about 7.7 lb of N for each thousand square feet, so for 8 K, you multiply 7.7x8=61.5 lb. Half is a little over 30. I weigh my fertilizer and aim for several passes at a low setting. But if you are confident in your spreader settings delivering correct amounts, reducing the setting by half could work.


Thanks...I have no idea if Im confident in my spreader at all  Its a Brinly two behind...

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Brinly-Hardy-125-lb-Tow-Behind-Broadcast-Spreader-BS26BH/202303142


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The way I do it is I weigh myself holding an empty bucket, add fertilizer and weigh myself again until I reach the weight of myself plus a bucket of so many lb of product. I put about half the bucket in the spreader and select a fairly low setting that still allows it to come out easily. I make one pass. If I run out before completing the pass, I know I should lower the setting for the next pass and there won't be more than two passes. If I have about half a spreader full at the end of one pass, it will either take four passes altogether or I can increase the setting for the next pass and do three altogether. Usually I aim for three. I reavaluate the setting after each pass so it's even. If you find a setting for your spreader that works for that particular product to do it in so many passes, write it down and you can use that next time without having to adjust.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Virginiagal said:


> The way I do it is I weigh myself holding an empty bucket, add fertilizer and weigh myself again until I reach the weight of myself plus a bucket of so many lb of product. I put about half the bucket in the spreader and select a fairly low setting that still allows it to come out easily. I make one pass. If I run out before completing the pass, I know I should lower the setting for the next pass and there won't be more than two passes. If I have about half a spreader full at the end of one pass, it will either take four passes altogether or I can increase the setting for the next pass and do three altogether. Usually I aim for three. I reavaluate the setting after each pass so it's even. If you find a setting for your spreader that works for that particular product to do it in so many passes, write it down and you can use that next time without having to adjust.


Thanks so much...Im writing down everything in my lawn journal!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I alternate directions with each pass. If first pass is east-west, the second is north-south.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Awesome responses!!!


----------

